

Ask HN: Any adsense alternative? - gaiusparx

Google Adsense thinks this page http://sanziro.com/2010/06/you-dont-get-to-500-million-friends-without-making-a-few-enemies.html contains adult/mature content and has since disabled ads serving since October 22. I'm guessing they are using bot to auto scan and disable website content, as the page contain the word "Sex". Or they are in the process of purging insignificant publishers/bloggers. Appeal to lord Google is long and winding it seems, luckily the site is more a hobby than bread and butter, or else I will die without any sense and cents this coming lonely winter. Looking for alternative, any suggestion? Thanks
======
kingsidharth
Chitika: <http://chitika.com/>

For some people works better than AdSense

